

Yes, it really *is* different for girls. - Jody

HN disallowed my comment because I&#x27;m New-ish. Valid reason. But I still have something to say.<p>It&#x27;s different for us. But, we&#x27;re used to it. At least, I am. The trik (write this down) is to always be in a position to say No. &quot;No, I will not have sex for you in exchange for an A.&quot; &quot;No, I will not have sex with you to hold onto my gig.&quot;<p>Nope.
======
dang
> HN disallowed my comment because I'm New-ish

We blocked new accounts from commenting in that thread because trolls were
beginning to descend upon it, and they often create new accounts to ply their
trollish ways.

Sorry you got locked out in the process. We don't like turning that switch on
precisely because legit new users do show up to comment.

------
27182818284
A submission like this without context is useless, despite gender or sex (yes
those are different)

I wish I had more context to what you're saying.

~~~
scobar
I believe this is the article Jody was referencing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687784)

